# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  1st timer Wet area Reno

## Ursh

Hey ya all! 
We're about to do a small Reno job- gut and update our bathroom and laundry. We'd like to do as much of it as possible ourselves. Looking to get lots of help from all the info in here.

----------


## OBBob

Welcome! Don't underestimate how much is involved in those two rooms! It's all possible but just be careful to double your time estimates and manage expectations of stakeholders with due care.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Ursh

Thanks OBBob. Let the fun begin I guess

----------

